# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком»: работы на площадке Информационно-расчетного центра

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты, в связи с оптимизацией работы расчетной системы на площадке Информационно-расчетного центра компании Белтелеком, возможны перерывы в осуществлении приема платежей за услуги электросвязи и широкополосного доступа (byfly, ZALA) *с 00:00 до 04:00 5 сентября 2013 года*.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

